# G Shock type bands that look like this?



## broadwayron

If I get an AW, I think it would be replacing this G Shock (stock pic)...









What would you suggest for a case/strap that would look similar? I've read reviews on Amazon of a few different models and the majority seem to have some serious design flaws. But the Amazon crowd generally isn't a watch crowd, so I'm curious what the WUS folks think.


----------



## zetaplus93

+1. Could be a cool look for the AW. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Your post may have no replies as it is very cryptic and hard to understand:

You are replacing a GW-7900? Why?
"Case/strap that looks similar" to what? The 7900 or the AW?
What "serious design flaws"? I have around 100 G-Shocks with no serious design flaws. Pls elaborate. 
What WUS folks think about what?


----------



## BarracksSi

I think the OP means design flaws in cases designed for the AW.

Right now, the best option, which was from Lunatik, is gone -- because super-cheap copies have flooded the market.

I also haven't heard of one that's been updated for the Series 2, which is a tad bigger (enough that cases made for the Series 1 and first-gen "series 0" won't fit). Someone over at the MacRumors forums (I think) got an existing brand case for his Series 2, found it didn't fit, and the manufacturer took it back and refunded his cost, saying that they were going to have to create a new version.

I haven't looked -- but I know some are out there that don't totally suck. I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## broadwayron

_I think the OP means design flaws in cases designed for the AW.
_
Correct.

By "replacing the 7900", I mean that's my current after-work watch (nights, weekends). If I get an AW, I'll be using it instead of the G-Shock (which I really like).


----------



## LACPA

The only band that I could find that remotely resembles a G-Shock was the Supcase brand cases.


----------



## LACPA

Meant to follow up on this thread with a picture so here it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadwayron

Bumping this thread in case anyone has seen anything. I can't find many [quality] choices, but I would think there's a market for people who are rough on their watches- I'll be wearing mine mountain biking. Most of the bands seem to be really cheap, based on the reviews.

^Supcase appears to be one of the better ones.


----------



## utzelu

I am surprised there are so few aftermarket rugged cases for the AW. The design of the Supcase case shown above is not well balanced - the exposed crown is too delicate compared with the rest of the case. The Lunatik case looks better, but being made in aluminum, it would scratch easily and won't look nice soon. The plastic version may take a beating better. Other options come with just the case shrouding the watch and using the OEM strap - again, unbalanced design IMO. But the one I kind of like is the Catalyst Waterproof case. It has a coherent design and looks quite playful. But it does not have the g-shock rugged style.


----------



## broadwayron

I saw the Catalyst but there are so many negative reviews about it breaking that I couldn't wear it with confidence.


----------



## brandon\

utzelu said:


> the exposed crown is too delicate compared with the rest of the case.


I wouldn't worry about that - it's heavily recessed.


----------



## utzelu

Yeah, but I was questioning the design aesthetics choice rather than functional aspect. The crown is just too small compared with the bulky appearance of the case.



brandon\ said:


> I wouldn't worry about that - it's heavily recessed.


----------



## broadwayron

I just bought an AW3, so I figured I'd bump this thread if anyone has seen any new straps that might fit the bill.


----------



## BarracksSi

broadwayron said:


> I just bought an AW3, so I figured I'd bump this thread if anyone has seen any new straps that might fit the bill.


I took at look at Spigen's site just now, and they list most of their cases as fitting the AW3. I'd try them first.


----------



## isezumi

Check Rhinoband, Poet Spartan, Supcase, Catalyst for all in one solutions.

Spigen for some great cases

Nomad sports straps, adapters with non-apple bands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadwayron

I originally thought I needed a case/strap combo, but I think I may be able to do with something like a Spigen case, and I can shop for a strap. I guess I'm going to be wearing this watch a lot, so I'll be swapping the strap constantly (so I need a case that's easy to remove- without screws). I just started looking at them, but I'll check all the ones you guys mentioned. Thanks.

I bought this crappy band, and I knew it would be cheap because it only cost $11. But, man, it's _really _cheap. I doubt it will last a month.


----------



## BarracksSi

broadwayron said:


> I originally thought I needed a case/strap combo, but I think I may be able to do with something like a Spigen case, and I can shop for a strap. I guess I'm going to be wearing this watch a lot, so I'll be swapping the strap constantly (so I need a case that's easy to remove- without screws). I just started looking at them, but I'll check all the ones you guys mentioned. Thanks.
> 
> I bought this crappy band, and I knew it would be cheap because it only cost $11. But, man, it's _really _cheap. I doubt it will last a month.


I'm pretty sure the Spigen cases don't block the bands from sliding in and out. The Touch Armor ones have screw-styled nubs, but they don't screw together.

And yeah, that $11 band thing is almost insulting. What has happened is, the same factories that have churned out super-cheap accessories for all the smartphones and mp3 players have latched onto smartwatches as well. Not a lot of third-party goods that are premium quality (equal to, or better than, Apple's own straps and bracelets).


----------



## broadwayron

If I saw that band in person I never would have bought it.


----------



## ItsAdam1

I got this one for x-mass from my brother-in-law.... I am not a fan ! i love the AW's clean lines...


----------



## broadwayron

The Lunatik turned me off because it's too much of a hassle to swap bands (which I'm doing a lot). This is the first watch I've owned that I'm wearing all the time, so the ease of swapping straps is important to me.


----------



## LJUSMC

broadwayron said:


> I saw the Catalyst but there are so many negative reviews about it breaking that I couldn't wear it with confidence.


I'm a police officer and several of the guys I work with use the catalyst case and love it. I checked one out at work and I like it, considering getting one for myself but i really just prefer the clean look of the stock AW.

But if quality is your hang up I don't think you have to worry about the catalyst case. One of my guys in particular has put his through Hell and it works fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadwayron

I'm using a screen protector, which I've never done with a phone/watch, but I like it... doesn't get in the way, and I'm sure it helps. I tried a Carterjett Tire Tread strap with one of those protective cases, but I didn't like the strap and it was a PITA to switch back to a regular strap. I ended up buying the Supcase UB Pro, and it's not bad. The material is similar to a G-Shock and it fits my wrist (and the watch) well. And it's easy to swap back to a regular strap. The "carbon fiber" on the sides isn't very prominent in real life, which I think is good. It's similar to the crappy blue one I posted earlier in this thread but made of better material.


----------



## taifighter

THey should make those in more colours, I'd get one!


----------



## player67

^ that looks awesome


----------



## scarrz

Cool looking band/strap. Had not heard of this style.


----------

